
Allocation rate impact for garbage collected languages - ivom2gi
https://plumbr.eu/blog/garbage-collection/what-is-allocation-rate
======
PaulHoule
I think Java programmers have this problem more than people in some other
languages because people are building ambitious things in Java.

The worst consequence of Java GC is that sometimes an app can lock up for a
few seconds. This is not the end of the world for a desktop app or the average
web app but it is a big problem if you are running a financial exchange or
other critical apps.

Because of the GIL, Python (for example) doesn't get anywhere near being
suitable for these kind of applications. Haskell? Common LISP? Get out of
here.

~~~
ivom2gi
The GC pauses locking entire JVM for several seconds are indeed a concern for
many application classes, financial exchanges included. Exactly for this
purpose even designated JVMs are built, Azul for example is providing a
pauseless JVM which is able to handle the garbage collection concurrently. Or
if the JVM migration itself is not possible, other solutions, such as tuning
the application to avoid Full GC entirely or using off-heap allocations for
big data structures are used.

~~~
pkolaczk
I've been using G1 for quite a long now and it doesn't do a major stop the
world GC, unless in some very extreme theoretical situations I've never
encountered yet. However sub-10-millisecond pause targets are still a
challenge, but there is a lot of progress in this area still being made.

